# The Game Awards 2019 Thread (December 12)



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2019)

Starts: 8:30 PM ET / 5:30 PM PT
​


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, why not. My evenings lately have been free anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2019)

Death Stranding circle jerk gonna be cringe but at least we'll be getting 10 new announcements.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Death Stranding circle jerk gonna be cringe but at least we'll be getting 10 new announcements.


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2019)

Take ur guess as to who the final smash reveal (of the year) is gonna be


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2019)

Karma said:


> Take ur guess as to who the final smash reveal (of the year) is gonna be


Halo Infinite will have its new trailer. But then it will be a fake out and it'll show Master Chief as the final Smash character for this season pass.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2019)

It is time


Also Rex with Mythra, Pyra, a certain water sword girl, and KOS MOS for Smash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It is time
> 
> 
> Also Rex with Mythra, Pyra, a certain water sword girl, and KOS MOS for Smash.



HARD AGREE. It's been 2 years since the initial announcement.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> HARD AGREE. It's been 2 years since the initial announcement.



I'm pretty sure that Nintendo will save that for a Direct but I could be wrong. When Bayonetta 2 was announced, the next piece of footage we got were some untextured clay model crap so I hope we get something more than that. 

And those Game Awards sure are hype! Remember No Man's Sky?! Wow, Dorito Pope, you sure didn't overhype that fucking farce.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

Gonna come up with a drinking game for this. 

RIP livers.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Death Stranding circle jerk gonna be cringe but at least we'll be getting 10 new announcements.



Agreed, on the other hand they gotta make it look like it's not rigged and other games had a chance so maybe we will be spared the worst.

Or they reached a point where they don't care about that anymore and just go all out on the Kojima wank.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Might watch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Leaks saying more Half Life Alyx news and Left 4 Dead VR announcement.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2019)

It's kind of a good thing that I work through this. I can just get all of the information afterward and not even think about watching at all.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's kind of a good thing that I work through this. I can just get all of the information afterward and not even think about watching at all.


How is that a good thing?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2019)

Put in my votes!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How is that a good thing?


I don't care about the awards at all and every year I've seen any of it it's been a bore. I just want some good announcements.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't care about the awards at all and every year I've seen any of it it's been a bore. I just want some good announcements.


You sound boring :/


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You sound boring :/


Because I don't want to sit through like two hours of a rather boring presentation? I'd think that would make me the opposite of boring.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Because I don't want to sit through like two hours of a rather boring presentation? I'd think that would make me the opposite of boring.


There are awards with entertaining material, if it doesn't engage you maybe you're just bland.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Imagine calling someone bland because they don't like looking at socially awkward nerds congratulating themselves while being interrupted by product placement every 4 minutes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Imagine calling someone bland because they don't like looking at socially awkward nerds congratulating themselves while being interrupted by product placement every 4 minutes.


Imagine missing the point of an award show.


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2019)

TGA r pretty good occasionally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Imagine missing the point of an award show.



Oh, I know what the point of an award show is, what I'm getting at is that it's a terrible fucking show in every conceivable way. I bet you think the Oscars is a riveting fucking experience that leaves you shaking if you think this is any good.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, I know what the point of an award show is, what I'm getting at is that it's a terrible fucking show in every conceivable way. I bet you think the Oscars is a riveting fucking experience that leaves you shaking if you think this is any good.


You seem to overreact and jump to conclusions alot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

That sounds like something a boring person would say.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That sounds like something a boring person would say.


Or someone who isn't a triggered manic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

You must have seen plenty in life if this is what you consider a triggered manic. Can't help but feel that that post was a little bland.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You must have seen plenty in life if this is what you consider a triggered manic. Can't help but feel that that post was a little bland.


Like I said, overreacting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Now I'm literally bored.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Karma said:


> TGA r pretty good occasionally


This guy even gave some entertaining content.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Now I'm literally bored.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2019)

almost every time ive watched these kinds of shows/ceremonies/conferences i regretted wasting my time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

There's only a couple of funny moments and the occasional hype announcement that justify a watch but it's still time you could be using to do anything else.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You seem to overreact and jump to conclusions alot.


that's the arcade bro


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's only a couple of funny moments and the occasional hype announcement that justify a watch but it's still time you could be using to do anything else.


Were you the one that said that the playstation awards show this year was good? Just curious: what did you enjoy from that?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Were you the one that said that the playstation awards show this year was good? Just curious: what did you enjoy from that?



Not watching it and just eyeballing the award results.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2019)

Who watches the whole thing? A madman that's who

Watching the highlight clips of the peak peng moments >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2019)

Player's Choice is at its last round with the final four games being Smash Ultimate, FE Three Houses, Fallen Order, and Death Stranding. I picked Smash.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2019)

Karma said:


> TGA r pretty good occasionally



Whoever this man is, let him have the mic and just say whatever he wants for 40 mins.

I will watch it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2019)

The World said:


> Who watches the whole thing? A madman that's who



I'm gonna level with you: I care so little about game awards/reviews that I have absolutely no impetus whatsoever to watch these.

I don't have an opinion on games journalism, nor do I get salty about it. Sometimes I laugh about it, but that's the extent of it. A game I love panned by critics? Couldn't care less. Still love the game. A game I don't like is getting GOTY? Cool. That affects my life precisely none percent.

I watch E3/Nintendo Direct shit for game announcements. That's all I care about. Every year there is a stretch of time during which I can pretend like the things I really want could become real, and sharing the hype with friends is exciting (and statistically, inevitably disappointing).

Game awards mean nothing to me. Getting mad at "professional" reviewers for their opinion is weird in my eyes. If someone thinks a review is "wrong" because it doesn't reflect what most people think, then what is the use of a "correct" review? Just adding to the pile? We have access to thousands upon thousands of user reviews. The wider the scope of aggregate data, the more meaningless it is when a bunch of people bomb a particular game for some perceived slight against them or whatever.

If I had a horse in this race, I would probably value negative professional reviews a lot more than positive ones. A 7/10 review is literally nothing. Publishing _nothing _is the equivalent. 7/10 means it either does nothing new but fans of the genre/franchise will buy it anyway, or it does something new but it kinda doesn't work well enough to give originality any tangible value. Actually I'm probably being optimistic and the new middle of the road score is 8/10 because I keep seeing so much fucking drama whenever a game isn't given a glowing perfect 10 and 9 is the only acceptable compromise, leaving 8 as the big knife in the back of collective fanboys everywhere.

If people who make a living off of critiquing games aren't focusing on the things that aren't good, then what's the point? If a game is _*Overwhelmingly Positive*_ly rated on steam then I can expect it to be competent at the things it sets out to do, and trailers have a tendency to showcase what's appealing about the game anyway. The job of anyone with a proverbial megaphone is to warn me about the shit that isn't working.

If a professional games journalist or whatever is only adding to the pile of milquetoast opinions then his slightly elevated podium is being wasted.

Also, numerical ratings have lost all meaning and the industry should have the balls to either omit it or rework it into a reduced, more honest and more practical system.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2019)

Someone is going to make the argument that if I truly didn't care I wouldn't have made a smarmy longish post about it, and to be honest I don't have an answer to that.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 11, 2019)

The last time my pulse was raised during one of these gaming events for something that wasn't a trailer, was for the flute guy during the Ghost of Tsushima reveal at e3. Even the Fuck the Oscars guy does nothing for me. 

And when a game I genuinely love and enjoy gets a big award, there really aint much to glean from that either. There's happiness for the devs for getting recognized on a big stage, sure.  But ultimately I remain detached.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2019)

The World said:


> Who watches the whole thing? A madman that's who


me boi


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)

Naruto cares


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

The show is for shitposting and announcements. Shit's not serious yo.  

Still Death Stranding winning is horseshit and should be called out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)

The Half Life stuff better be juicy. Like a gameplay video or something. Bayonetta 3 having some footage too would be ace.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Xebec (Dec 12, 2019)

Are you guys hyped for KOS-MOS and SMT V trailer?  



Actually i'll be fine if there's just a Xenoblade trailer or finally something about Bayonetta 3


----------



## Simon (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> that's the arcade bro


Home to all them jaded gamers


----------



## sworder (Dec 12, 2019)

I got a Rift S for black friday so I'm kinda hopeful for some cool VR announcements


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm actually kinda hyped


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Stream not in 60fps. Bad sign.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 12, 2019)

Should be starting any second now...

Edit: 5 minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Bayo 3 and SMTV will make waking up 4 am to catch this shit worth it.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Anything good yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Anything good yet?



It just started breh.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 12, 2019)

It just started.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

sweet. I just got home and I'm all cozy now


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

This nibba nearly dropped the trophy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Game Awards already cementing itself as being shit by giving density 2 an award.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 12, 2019)

Destiny 2 won best community support.

@Charlotte D. Kurisu Stop ninja-ing me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Marvel Ultimate Alliance The 9fps Order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Game Awards already cementing itself as being shit by giving density 2 an award.


your tinfoil hat is looking extra reflective today


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Let's goooooo! The music in DS is great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Death Stronding won best score


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Katana Zero and Blasphemous should've been nominated, and one of them should've won.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Maneater looks fun. Will I forget about it until the release date? most likely.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 12, 2019)

That shark game looks ridiculous but fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Maneater vs. Goose when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Thought Rock was a Nintendo boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

The first human was a sonic cosplayer?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

what the fudge is this


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

ALRIHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT WE HERE NOW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

No More Heroes 3.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

As soon as the alien said hero I just knew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Doug B has revealed himself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Fuck, the music man. Holy shit. But this shit was mostly the same lmao. They keep showing the opening bomb mission and some parts of Shinra.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

Jump Force in best fighting games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck, the music man. Holy shit. But this shit was mostly the same lmao. They keep showing the opening bomb mission and some parts of Shinra.



I think it's kind of a good thing tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

let's go CHVRCHES


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

There's a Halo Ring in DS? holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah, there's zero bias for Death Stranding. Like literally none.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

one of my teeth was ripped off today so cant even drink sht
except maybe milk
ill try milk
whens death stranding W


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

that No More Heroes trailer was so retarded...

but I guess that sums up the entire (albeit good) series so far


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

John Nolan? wow


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

This Geoff ("jeff"->"chef") cooking up kojima awards


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

DISCO?! WOW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Never actually heard of Disco Elysium until now.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never actually heard of Disco Elysium until now.


never heard of it until a few weeks ago. I hear it's pretty good. I'm glad it won.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

One of my sisters friends worked on that disco game ... idk...


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Elden Ring time?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh shit the new xbox.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

lookin like a fuckin PC Tower. Not gonna lie, I dig it.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

Xbox next gen announced here?  E3 is dead xD


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 12, 2019)

...No. I was just getting used to the Xb1.

Welp, time to look forward of the next one...


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

My closets aren't made for bullshit boxes like that. PS5 when


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

The crowd couldn't contain their excitement. FFS guys, chill.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

The first new xbox game is sum ninja theory bullshit. Good luck Phil.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

XBOX crashing and burning confirmed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Geoff got carried away with the Death Stranding fan plants. Crowd gives almost zero reaction to anything not Death Stranding. Including a new console announcement. Foot, meet bullet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

mobishit is halal confirmed.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

"the Joker is koming"
...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Ok that was a good interaction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Keishin said:


> "the Joker is koming"
> ...



Joaquin Phoenix skin is a must


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

These fucking Xbox names, man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Real athlete calling esports "sports". Earn that paycheck whore.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Poor Steph. You know he'd rather be ballin right now.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

Disco Elysium is insane

also Fortnite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah, those two guys on stage are 100% the same. Zero sporting difference between them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Ufffff.. What is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

First PS5 announcement.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

My ps4 lookin like old news


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Thought it might be a Legacy of Kain revival. Oh well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Geoff got carried away with the Death Stranding fan plants. Crowd gives almost zero reaction to anything not Death Stranding. Including a new console announcement. Foot, meet bullet.



I'm telling you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Waifu emblem won something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Bravely Third??????????????!!!!/!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2019)

Just saw the xXBox SeriesXx.
Not gonna lie. I like the design.

Stupid simple and looks like an Amazon Echo, I know, but something about just... a big-ass standing square prism puts a smile on my face.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Bravely 2 WHEW! playing the first one now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh okay. It's Actually Bravely Default 2. Okay, I dig.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Waifu emblem won something.



>Burger Land acknowledging FEmblem.
I never know what to think about this timeline.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Bravely 2nd just got wiped out?


----------



## Xebec (Dec 12, 2019)

Wait wasn't there already a 2nd Bravely Default game?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Die-Hardman said:


> Wait wasn't there already a 2nd Bravely Default game?


yes, it was called Bravely Second


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Bravely 2nd just got wiped out?



time warp shit.

I need to play replay the first two games. How does the 3DS emulator handle those? 



Die-Hardman said:


> Wait wasn't there already a 2nd Bravely Default game?



That was Bravely Second. This looks like a direct sequel to the first game. Which Second also was. So I dunno lol.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

Daniel *Ketchum *


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm a bit disappointed they're going back to chibi models tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Square channeling their inner WiiU with that naming model.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Ikumi Nakamura


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

Best girl Ikumi here now. VGA saved now


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

she's precious, but she shoulda had a translator with her lmao. Are unemployed people not entitled to them!?!?!?!


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

Nobody was cheering for Control earlier. I'm glad they won something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Jawz won best art direction.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Damn, Death Stranding is sweeping this awards show! 

how many wins is it at now? 1?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> she's precious, but she shoulda had a translator with her lmao. Are unemployed people not entitled to them!?!?!?!



Iwata would go without translators sometimes too.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

Jar Jar Abrams


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

We need more RE3 footage!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

What about the Spaceballs collaboration?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Shit, this trailer almost cut me. Careful wit dat edge bro.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Excited for the other LOL games.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

Everyone is stealing my "the new Xbox is just a PC bro" tweet and getting more likes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

LMAO. If you don't buy PSVR Sony will kidnap and lynch you.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

My god the Harley Quinn shit is the epitome of forced commercial garbo


----------



## Francyst (Dec 12, 2019)

Gris got robbed and stomped out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

The World said:


> Everyone is stealing my "the new Xbox is just a PC bro" tweet and getting more likes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Gris got robbed and stomped out





Best art direction


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 12, 2019)

This awards show is now going into the Cringe Zone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Musk getting some Ikumi company. Consider me NTRd.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Trying to get everyone else to stand up for that, lol


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

If DMC5 didn't win I would riot and punch a dry wall


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

That V hairdo tho.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

DANTE FOR SMASH


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

this gopro cinematic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

what are we even doing at this point

cringe dad jokes and riffing with cg clowns


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

This is why I'm cooking biscuits and gravy at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Last 30 minutes have been dreadful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Goose:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Luigi's Mansion wins the Nintendo award.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Luigi's Mansion wins the Nintendo award.


Crash should have been at least nominated tbh


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 12, 2019)

I love how even in their own commercials, no one asked for Stadia.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 12, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I love how even in their own commercials, no one asked for Stadia.



No one is buying that crap who is an actual gamer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

My stream crashed during the stadia commercial.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Beat em up VR might actually be viable. Remains to be seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

How is Smash not nominated? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Ghost of Tsushima looks pretty. Still no idea how it might play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Communist Tenchu?


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

please don't rob Shadowbringers


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Did they replace flute guy or did he let himself go?


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

SHADOWBRINGERS GOT ROBBED

LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

final fantasy xiv is literally a different game since launch.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

FF XIV is unironically a game which got better with each expansion

Shadowbringers is easily in talks for best MMO expansion ever released

but lets be fair to Fortnite, 8 year olds are not gonna play Final Fantasy XIV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

MADSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Waifu force couldn't be stopped.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

Just read off all these winners like who cares

I sure dont Geoff


----------



## Xebec (Dec 12, 2019)

this is the absolute worst


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

Is this trash over yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

The Black Desert guys should just make a hentai game with those models.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Black Desert guys should just make a hentai game with those models.


I can't imagine anyone playing that shit for any reason other than that tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

who doesn't love Reggie


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

indie legend?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Iwata mention. The feels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Goose didn't lose. It allowed them to borrow the award.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

I might have to play this Disco game


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Reggie gets a decent amount of time for speech of the night and to hype up the indie award. 
The actual winners of the award get escorted off immediately after getting the award after mentioning something about politics. 

Heh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Bayo 3 come on.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf among us 2...

I thought Telltale died hard.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Finally, DS wins something


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

> Death Stranding

> Best game direction

In which universe do we live in?


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

Greatest directed game of the decade


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

JayK said:


> > Death Stranding
> 
> > Best game direction
> 
> In which universe do we live in?



One where the game awards ceremony is run by the super best friend and has a cameo appearance of hideo.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

JayK said:


> > Death Stranding
> 
> > Best game direction
> 
> In which universe do we live in?



The universe where him and the Dorito Pope are pals. 
I'll be honest, if I was in charge of some award thing like this, I'd be giving shit to my friends and family with no shame too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

We're almost done? Trash show this year.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

Not a single announcement coming from Ninten?

wew


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

basically there was that mobile game lookalike disco game n death stranding i wonder  what the GOTY is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

JayK said:


> Not a single announcement coming from Ninten?
> 
> wew



Bravely Default 2 and Ultimate Alliance DLC.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

In that case you also gotta count NMH 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow. Who gives a shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

'member when FnF was about street racing?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

Need for speed Furious drift

I mean Fast and Family

Uhh Fast and Furious.

This game with either be amazing or exceedingly terrible.  There's no in-between.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Vin was waiting for someone to Keanu cat call him. Maybe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey at least they got bald discount keanu reeves


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

Death Stranding getting an award even though only been out a few weeks to mixed reviews


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

World of Light theme


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

game looks like some 2010 garbage

the movies are at least over after 2 hours


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

the flute guy fucked up the sekiro part lol


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2019)

At least it wasnt death stranding


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

sekiro ?
lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

He pronounced it suckero. Scenes.

But well deserved. Mad game.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

We were robbed of Vin recruiting Daryl for Fast 10 on stage.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

Remember when Horizon Zero Dawn, Breath of the Wild and Super Mario Odyssey all came out in the same year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2019)

Can't believe Death Stranding didn't win. It was made for awards shows.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Can't believe Death Stranding didn't win. It was made for awards shows.



Geoff gonna give Kojima his own personal award later tonight.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Can't believe Death Stranding didn't win. It was made for awards shows.


Wut r talking about?

It sweeped the show with 3 awards, none of which being for the gameplay.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

Disco whatever had the most awards btw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

That's still 3 awards too many.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

Disco Elysium is an amazing game though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Karma said:


> Disco whatever had the most awards btw



Now I have to look this shit up.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

Smash should have won, tho.


----------



## JayK (Dec 12, 2019)

like, the Steam reviews speak for itself


----------



## Xebec (Dec 12, 2019)

That was fucking awful


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 12, 2019)

where is the FFVII remake thread? dont see it anywhere could someone link it pls


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2019)

mobile game lookalike


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> where is the FFVII remake thread? dont see it anywhere could someone link it pls


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

I didnt see anyone talk about it but that Weird West game looks like it might play like Fallout 1/2.


----------



## Simon (Dec 12, 2019)

That Xbox looks sick af


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

No Bayo 3 . No Smash.
They wouldn't have saved this show, but it would have been nice.
Guess Nintendo is saving those for the next Direct. . . Oh well. O smell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Simon said:


> That Xbox looks sick af



Oh yeah, already forgot about the new xbox.


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2019)

No Elden Rings either smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> No Bayo 3 . No Smash.
> They wouldn't have saved this show, but it would have been nice.
> Guess Nintendo is saving those for the next Direct. . . Oh well. O smell.


----------



## Simon (Dec 12, 2019)

I’m all for consoles looking more like PCs


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



As much as i want it, it's not something I'd ever expect to see at the Game Awards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> As much as i want it, it's not something I'd ever expect to see at the Game Awards.



Wasn't the trailer I posted from the game awards? Or was it just Bayo 3 that was in that show?


----------



## JayK (Dec 13, 2019)

Bayonetta 3 reveal was 2 years ago at GA


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wasn't the trailer I posted from the game awards? Or was it just Bayo 3 that was in that show?



Bayo 3's was from the Game Awards. SMTV's trailer was from the Nintendo Direct that revealed the Switch.


----------



## Karma (Dec 13, 2019)

Kamiya was there apprently


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Bayo 3's was from the Game Awards. SMTV's trailer was from the Nintendo Direct that revealed the Switch.



Nah. This one is from the switch reveal.


The one I posted was revealed later.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. This one is from the switch reveal.
> 
> The one I posted was revealed later.



Ah, I barely remember that one you originally posted. Nice. 
But yeah, that one was posted in late November, so it was revealed a bit earlier than the Game Awards of that year.


----------



## Karma (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Imma call it xbiscuits


----------



## Xebec (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


>29 Nov 2017




>7 Dec 2017


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

>Yasuhiro Kitao of From Software on Sekiro winning GotY: Basically says all the nominees were amazing and Sekiro winning was basically luck and timing, not because it's better

>Rod Fergusson of The Coalition (Gears of War) on Laura Bailey not beating out MADS MIKKELSEN: REEEEEEEEEEEE SHE SHOULD HAVE WON REEEEEEEEE


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Like literally Every one else at the Game Awards, including someone as egotistical as Kojima, is spreading praise to their peers. Even people that didn't make it.

Meanwhile Rod is Grinching over in a corner about not winning, wondering where everything went wrong and after briefly considering it could be the fact that three months later Gears 5 is still littered with so many bugs that some people can't even finish the first act of the campaign (so, can't see that "amazing performance"), get booted from online matches constantly, and ranked games don't update properly... decides nah, they just got fucking robbed.

And then he'll go home and push another $20 eSports weapon skin pack that equates to a black metal coloring with a logo on it but only works on five out of 20+ weapons.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh and last thing...


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Actually one more last thing - Ikumi Nakamura is a precious bean that must be protected at all costs and following her on Twitter is the smartest thing you can ever do.


----------



## Karma (Dec 13, 2019)

Apprently the mirage mocap was done live.

I didnt even know that was possible, I always thought it had to be pre-recorded.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

>No thread for Weird West

Son, I am disappoint


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

I tried to watch this thing and almost bailed when Bowser said SMASH IS NOT JUST A FIGHTING GAME, IT'S AN *EXPERIENCE* THAT BRINGS PEOPLE *TOGETHER* but tried to stick with the thing. Then Phil unveiled a public ash tray shaped after the monolith from 2001X SpaceX OdysseyX included with monkey raging at the screen and I definitely bailed. It wasn't WiiU reveal bad but it was close.

No More Heroes 3 was the best thing to come out of it. And Itsuno's jumping and waving his arms like a kid when DMC5 won was some wholesome shit. Guess I'll watch the guest speeches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 13, 2019)

Sekrio GOTY. 

Thank you lone wolf for sparing us of DS winning this. Year is saved.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

Valve bailing at the last second and refusing to show any Alyx footage was the biggest redflag possible.

Fucking tumbleweed of a show.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. This one is from the switch reveal.
> 
> 
> The one I posted was revealed later.


Three years later and Atlus is still crickets on this game

meanwhile................ FURSONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SpINOFFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2019)

She really is a wholesome treasure


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

No person better suited to award Control.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

The retard-radiation from this place is getting too strong. Levels through the roof. And y'all still ain't made threads for the two best announcements.

My work here is done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

Reggie during his speech: I'll always be an embassador for videogames as a source for good. And a source for fun.

**Camera pans to a vexed Kojima clapping like he's washing his fucking hands plotting how he'll kill the fun out of playing video games in his next walking simulator*

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2019)

The World said:


> She really is a wholesome treasure



We must protect her smile.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

She's basically free PR and she's actually fucking good what at she does so she'll be a easy hire. Hope she joins a decent company.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reggie: I'll always be an embassador for videogames as a source for good. And a source for fun.



I don't know if I like Reggie or not 

On one hand, he is (mostly) good at his job, if we agree that his job was being a friendly presentable face. He embraced the memes and gave us some of the best moments in E3 history. For that I thank him.

But on the other hand he also had some gaffes, like when he was transparently miffed at the obviously benign trash talking he got for being publicly humiliated in a smash bros friendly match with a comp player. And lastly, I am generally against mythologizing celebrities, especially the biggest leeches in the modern capitalist world: big company execs.

His recent appearance is a definite win, though. He nailed it.


----------



## Karma (Dec 13, 2019)

Naruto said:


> big company execs


Reggie is retired tho


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2019)

Karma said:


> Reggie is retired tho



Should I feel differently because of this, though?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

Okay, the muppet sketch was adorable and the orchestra playing the theme of every GOTY contender was pretty awesome, especially Control's piece.

From Software's Pimp crew has its grip so tight in this industry's balls that not only they've made an action focused game win GOTY, they've also made an *Activision* published game win GOTY. Shit's black magic at this point.



Naruto said:


> Should I feel differently because of this, though?



Reggie's okay for a suit. He ticks most of the boxes fo any standard executive but you can tell he's not an asshole executive, at least in the sense that he lost all the joy in life from his job. Kinda makes sense he had an early retirement. 

Iwata was the real MVP of suits in gaming, though. No one comes close. I doubt he'd allow half the bullshit Nintendo is pulling these days.


----------



## Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

Krory said:


> The retard-radiation from this place is getting too strong. Levels through the roof. And y'all still ain't made threads for the two best announcements.
> 
> My work here is done.


This fucking loser wants us to make threads for Magic the Gathering and the LoL expansion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, the muppet sketch was adorable and the orchestra playing the theme of every GOTY contender was pretty awesome, especially Control's piece.



They do that every year. And it's really the best recurring non-game announcement thing about the show.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Sekrio GOTY.
> 
> Thank you lone wolf for sparing us of DS winning this. Year is saved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reggie during his speech: I'll always be an embassador for videogames as a source for good. And a source for fun.
> 
> **Camera pans to a vexed Kojima clapping like he's washing his fucking hands plotting how he'll kill the fun out of playing video games in his next walking simulator*
> 
> *



This was essentially my response while myself and friends were commenting on it live. I was like "Reggie out here giving some heartfelt speech about how gaming changes lives and brings people together and Kojima sitting there brooding like, 'Just give me my Game of the Year award so I can wash the stench of loser from all these plebs off me.'"


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Then again I shit on Kojima the whole thing. Like when they panned to him during the "Untitled Beaker Game," I joked "Kojima looks like he's pissed he didn't think of this game first."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They do that every year. And it's really the best recurring non-game announcement thing about the show.



Seriously? Fuck, I could swear it's the first time they did it. Shows how much I remember about this fucking thing. Maybe the music of earlier GOTY contenders sucked because every tune here was great right down to the stupid buttrock of REmake 2's piece.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Burh.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously? Fuck, I could swear it's the first time they did it. Shows how much I remember about this fucking thing. Maybe the music of earlier GOTY contenders sucked because every tune here was great right down to the stupid buttrock of REmake 2's piece.



It was nice seeing everyone from Remedy so pleased with them having someone sing Finnish over Control.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

>Still no threads for The Wolf Among Us 2 or Weird West

smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Krory said:


> >Still no threads for The Wolf Among Us 2 or Weird West
> 
> smh



Start one for each or stop complaining.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Burh.



Shit, I vaguely remember this. I'm pretty baked when I watch these things and it's always late as fuck and my brain's turning into soup with age so my memory's not exactly reliable. But yeah, this is pretty fucking excellent. I'll give the VGA's that. 



Krory said:


> It was nice seeing everyone from Remedy so pleased with them having someone sing Finnish over Control.



Control is Remedy's return to form minus the chin and I'm glad they're getting so much recognition. The GOTY nomination alone was worth it for the orchestra piece even if it was never gonna win it. Remedy's always ace with its music. The Poets of the Fall concert they threw in Lisbon was fucking great.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2019)

I guess I need to give Control a go. I hope my 970 can handle it


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Start one for each or stop complaining.



Make me, it ain't my section, loser.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Control is Remedy's return to form minus the chin and I'm glad they're getting so much recognition. The GOTY nomination alone was worth it for the orchestra piece even if it was never gonna win it. Remedy's always ace with its music. The Poets of the Fall concert they threw in Lisbon was fucking great.



It was quite an upset when it won GotY from IGN.  The reaction was hilarious.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2019)

THERE WERE MUPPETS?????????????

Okay, I'm watching this shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)

Naruto said:


> THERE WERE MUPPETS?????????????
> 
> Okay, I'm watching this shit.



And they used the second best Muppet group. If they ever get Statler and Waldorf shitting on the gaming industry, I'll stop shitting on the Dorito Pope for at least a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

This whole thing makes up for Michelle Rodriguez trying to pronounce "Tekken."


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2019)

My disappointment is nonexistent, and my day is made.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2019)

Control?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2019)

fuck death stranding!


----------



## sworder (Dec 13, 2019)

not only am i glad that Sekiro won GOTY, i was very satisfied watching all the smash fans throwing a tantrum in chat

instead of using the awards for celebrating a brand new IP with a tight, exciting, innovative combat system like nothing we've ever seen before, let's just give it to that one game where 80% of the content in it is recycled from previous games 

most of all, glad that Death Stranding didn't win

now I just need to ask Disco Elysium to my backlog


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2019)

smash goty??? rofl


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2019)

sworder said:


> not only am i glad that Sekiro won GOTY, i was very satisfied watching all the smash fans throwing a tantrum in chat
> 
> instead of using the awards for celebrating a brand new IP with a tight, exciting, innovative combat system like nothing we've ever seen before, let's just give it to that one game where 80% of the content in it is recycled from previous games
> 
> ...



Still would've preferred Smash winning over Death Stranding.

DS winning audio was some bullshit tho, too, lol.


----------

